# Dempsey's Breeding Question



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

The other day I removed all the fish from my 55 gallon tank but left my male and female Jack Dempseys in it. They have been together for about 18 months and i never could figure out why the were not mating. I got out of bed this morning and noticed a bunch of eggs in a clay flowerpot. The male is in the pot fanning the eggs with the female close by. I had a Senegal Bichir, and two synodontis eupterus catfish in with the Jacks previously.

Now the question... What do I do now?? Any special instructions or do I just leave them alone? What about feeding them??

Any help will be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Odd that the male would be fanning eggs, that's usually the female's responsibility. Just leave them, Dempseys are usually pretty good parents. When they start swimming you can start feeding them, newly hatched brine shrimp nauplii or fine powdered foods.

Odds are the Synos were either keeping them from spawning, or eating the eggs when they did.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Do I need to get the fry out when they hatch? Will mom and dad eat their fry??


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are you interested in setting up another tank and raising the fry to a size that you can sell them? You may find getting rid of the fry difficult. JDs are quite common.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a tank setup and ready to go for the little ones. I'd like to keep some of them and give some to friends or try to sell some cheap. I just don't know how long to leave them with mom and dad. Oh and how often can they spawn??


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Well I believe most of the eggs died. There are still a few stuck to the flowerpot. A few white and a few tan color. Could the tan ones still hatch?? it's been 4 days since I noticed the eggs. I believe this is their first spawn. How often can they spawn?

Thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What's the status on the eggs?


----------

